# iPad memory



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

so how did you all decide how much to go with - I keep waffling between the different amounts - seriously all three levels not even between two different ones.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I know exactly what you mean. I think the important thing in deciding is how do you plan to use the ipad. If you have a lot of digital video you want to watch those files take up much more room than the apps do. For example, on my iphone all my apps total don't even use a gig of space. Most of my space is taken up with music and video. But I don't find carrying around a page sized device to be ideal for music listening, especially since I already have my iphone and a 160 gig ipod. 

If you are basically buying it to surf the web, check email and read from the couch you will do fine with the 16 gig. If you have a decent digital video collection you might want one of the larger flash drive sizes so you can carry more options.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I made my decision to go with 32GB based on the fact that I have a 32GB iPhone that still has about 20Gig free, even with all of my music, photos, apps, and the fact that I always have at least 2-3 movies on my phone!  64GB is obviously storage overkill for my needs.  32GB just seemed right for me, especially since watching movies is going to be one of the main uses for my iPad and I expect I'll keep more movies on my iPad than I do on my iPhone.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I will have my music on my Touch so I think I can get away with a smaller size. I figure I can keep one or two movies and shuffle them thru Itunes


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went with the 64GB. Once I get to adding movies and apps to the thing, it is going to fill up quickly.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I went with the 64 for a few reasons.  

1.  If I am going to spend that much money I wanted to get the best one and not regret not having enough.  

2.  The price per gig is cheaper between 32 and 64 than it is between 16 and 32.    

3.  I want to be able to to whatever I want with it and not worry.  

There are others but I can't think of them right now.  I thought about getting the cheapest/smallest one because I might want the 2g but then I think it would probably be easier to sell the larger versions in the future (maybe not, I just think the next version will probably have more gigs)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I will have my music on my Touch so I think I can get away with a smaller size. I figure I can keep one or two movies and shuffle them thru Itunes


32 GB might not be enough if you put more than a few movies and a ton of music, no?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> I went with the 64 for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. If I am going to spend that much money I wanted to get the best one and not regret not having enough.
> 
> ...


I thought all those things too - then my brain countered with --

1 - it's not your my computer - I could move things back and forth if I needed to 
2 - will I want to get the next better one that comes out?? More money to spend on that...
3 - heck I don't even know how much memory I have on my MacBook Pro? How do I figure that out?

I don't even have my iPod Touch half full ...

what does a movie usually run memory wise - I don't think I would use that but maybe I would like one or two on it if I knew I would be waiting for hubby for hours and hours....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a 32gb iPhone that's nearly full. If I do get an ipad, it will be a 64gb. Between audiobooks, tv shows and movies, that will fill up fast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

64GB.  I fill up memory fast between all the pictures and movies I like to carry with me and I didn't want to wish I'd gotten the larger size.  I know how I am.  

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

where are you all getting movies?? And do you think you will be able to do Netflix Instant on it like I can on my laptop


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iTunes & Amazon plus some DVDs come with digital versons, some that are free downloads (older movies), etc.  I have some complete TV seasons....like some early Buffy.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> And do you think you will be able to do Netflix Instant on it like I can on my laptop


This will depend on whether Apple will allow the Microsoft Silverlight plug-in in the browser. I'm going to go with a definite _maybe_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll come down in favor of it!  That would be too cool!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> where are you all getting movies??


Some DVD/Blu-rays come with a free digital copy.

I have some complete TV seasons too. There are some TV shows and movies that only I watch, so I buy them from iTunes.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

those are cool ideas - I never thought of doing that before - hmmm so maybe I am going between the upper two memories now .....


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have some itunes movies and tv shows plus I have some digital copies from my blu ray purchases.


----------

